# You've Got Mail



## quillzthehedgehog (Jul 17, 2011)

i found a tiny tin mailbox while clearing out my closet and i checked it for harmful parts and found that it was hedgehog safe. Occasionally i wake up to find that he is in a corner of his cage right next to his wheel uncovered because he was running till he was too tired or the sun came out sooner then he expected. i put the mailbox their about Three days ago and i have checked on him during the days it has been in their and found that he has moved a little of his bedding into it and during the days i have found him deep asleep in it. i guess he likes it because tin is kind of cool and its a hot summer here in Florida and even tho i keep the room cool, his igloo must get pretty warm. i am very happy that i have put that in their and i wanted to create this post to inform people that hedgehogs like a nice cool place to sleep in on warm nights. i always see posts talking about making their cages warmer but i have found that he is like me. he hates the heat and always will find a way to avoid it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

quillzthehedgehog said:


> i found a tiny tin mailbox while clearing out my closet and i checked it for harmful parts and found that it was hedgehog safe. Occasionally i wake up to find that he is in a corner of his cage right next to his wheel uncovered because he was running till he was too tired or the sun came out sooner then he expected. i put the mailbox their about Three days ago and i have checked on him during the days it has been in their and found that he has moved a little of his bedding into it and during the days i have found him deep asleep in it. i guess he likes it because tin is kind of cool and its a hot summer here in Florida and even tho i keep the room cool, his igloo must get pretty warm. i am very happy that i have put that in their and i wanted to create this post to inform people that hedgehogs like a nice cool place to sleep in on warm nights. i always see posts talking about making their cages warmer but i have found that he is like me. he hates the heat and always will find a way to avoid it. :mrgreen:


None of use here think hedgehogs like the heat but their heat must stay in a regulated temperature to avoid hibernation.

Thank you for sharing your store most of us here use clay potting plants which are a hit or a slap of flooring to let them have a nice cool place to relax.

Also it may be your hedgehogs behavior but its not natural for most (not all) hedgehogs to fall asleep in the open unless there is not place to hide or take cover. They sometimes take a nap this is true but keep an eye on the sleeping patterns and where sometimes it helps you key in on hedgehog health issues.

In closing you mentioned sunlight, its important to know as the summer comes to and end you'll want to provide an artificial source of lighting to remain on for 12 + hours to help you hedgehog believe the days are long and prevent hibernation.

thanks for the store I hope you can share so pictures of your hedgie and his cute habits


----------



## quillzthehedgehog (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! i will post pictures soon. i was happy to find out that this works because quillz is my first ever hedgehog and usually he doesn't like the toys i put in his cage. all he does is run and sleep. his toys havnt moved much at all. they have only moved from him trying to move them out of his way to get to his wheel so it is such a great accomplishment to me to see that he likes something. now i believe that their might be other things he might enjoy doing other than running and sleeping


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

looking forward to pictures. I live in Fl too and my male hedgie loves his kindermat (like a plastic nap mat) I put it in his cage as cushioning but he digs under the liner till he gets on top of it which drives me crazy..I might be looking into a mail box ;P


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hehe  sounds so cute!

PS. I do agree the FL summer is so hot :? But my hedgehog does seem to be happy, despite the weather...


----------

